# Coffee is hot.



## Rosamariama

Hola.
Leo una explicación que dice: "_El café es caliente’_ significa ‘_coffee is hot_’ (en general), mientras que ‘_el café está caliente_’ significa ‘_this_ _coffee'_".

Mi pregunta es si la expresión en inglés (‘_coffee is hot_’) es correcta en esa forma, y con ese sentido. En español debería decirse _El café es una bebida caliente_ (_el café es caliente _es una estructura de uso muy excepcional, y no tiene ese sentido de referirse al '_café_ en general'). En inglés, ¿sería lo mismo?, es decir, ¿debería decirse algo como: _coffee is a hot drink _o la primera expresión es también válida?

Gracias.


----------



## Mister Draken

El café también se bebe frío; por tanto la afirmación "el café es una bebida caliente" no tiene, en mi humilde opinión, razón de ser. El café o está frío o está caliente. Desde el punto de vista gramatical la frase "el café es una bebida caliente" es correcta, pero semánticamente no lo es. A partir de allí, ya no entiendo qué preguntas respecto del inglés. En todo caso *coffee is a drink usually served hot.*


----------



## User With No Name

Rosamariama said:


> Leo una explicación que dice: "_El café es caliente’_ significa ‘_coffee is hot_’ (en general), mientras que ‘_el café está caliente_’ significa ‘_this_ _coffee'_".


Creo qu tú misma has explicado bien el problema. Lo de _El café es caliente_ parece ser un intento fallido de explicar la diferencia entre _ser_ y _estar_ para un público anglohablante.

_Coffee is hot_ es una oración extraña en inglés, por lo menos para mí. Suena muy forzada. Al igual que _El café es caliente_ en español. Aunque seguramente habrá alguna situación muy específica en que las dos oraciones podrían decirse.


----------



## Rosamariama

Muchas gracias por la excelente explicación, _no-name_. Eso sospechaba, que era "un intento fallido de explicar la diferencia entre _ser_ y _estar_ para un público anglohablante".

Y gracias, Mr. Draken, por el ejemplo, más conciso, de "coffee is generally served hot". Eso sí, yo diría que una frase puede ser semánticamente correcta sin necesidad de ser verdadera: anda que no se dicen mentiras 'semántica y políticamente' correctas a lo largo del día... 

Un saludo


----------



## gvergara

Para mí, El café es caliente no tiene mucho sentido, pero sí lo tendría El café es una bebida caliente (al igual que decir El ceviche es un plato frío), en el sentido de que _normalmente _se bebe/sirve caliente. Que esté caliente o frío, o que sea alguna preparación "fuera de lo normal" que exija que no se sirva caliente, bueno, eso es otra cosa.


----------



## gengo

Rosamariama said:


> Leo una explicación que dice: "_El café es caliente’_ significa ‘_coffee is hot_’ (en general), mientras que ‘_el café está caliente_’ significa ‘_this_ _coffee'_".



I agree with the above replies.  I understand what the writer was trying to do, but it doesn't work because if a thing has an intrinsic quality (that would require the use of _ser_), it's impossible to use the _be_ verb in English also to indicate that that same quality is not intrinsic (as _estar _would indicate).  That is, we have to rephrase the sentence.

There is no problem if two different nouns are used:  The sun is hot.  The sidewalk is hot.  (El sol es caliente.  La acera está caliente).

Saying "coffee is hot" means that coffee is always, intrinsically hot, which clearly is not true.  On the other hand, "ice is cold" is true, but there is no way to say "this particular ice is cold" using just the _be_ verb.


----------



## Rosamariama

On the other hand, "ice is cold" is true, but there is no way to say "this particular ice is cold" using just the _be_ verb.

Hola, gengo:
Si, por ejemplo, probamos un helado de hielo (un polo), sí podemos decir: _¡Qué frío está!_ que, aunque sea una obviedad, expresa una sensación del momento (y se refiere a un 'hielo particular', digamos).

El problema que yo veo con ser/estar en español es, en gran parte, describir _ser _como algo _intrínseco_, porque ¿qué es exactamente "intrínseco"?, ¿no sería intrínseco a _una puerta 'estar cerrada/abierta'_, o a _una bombilla 'estar encendida/apagada'_? Es decir, creo que la idea de intrínseco/accidental es muy confusa para explicar _ser/estar_: "La puerta siempre está abierta/ Esta luz siempre está encendida", son frases que aumentarían esa idea.

O, como decía en otro mensaje, si de un político uno opina que es _honesto _y otro que _no lo es_, tendríamos que matizar que _honesto _o _corrupto_ son 'propiedades intrínsecas atribuidas'  o algo así (porque _en sí_, este político será una cosa o la otra). (No sé si me explico).

Un saludo.


----------



## gvergara

A mucha gente no le gusta/acomoda explicar la diferencia _estar/ser _mediante la dicotomía _transitorio/permanente_ (intrínseco). Desde mi perspectiva, ésta no es infalible, pero no conozco de alguna mejor aproximación a este espinoso tema.


----------



## gengo

My post above wasn't so much about ser and estar, as about how it is often impossible to convey that difference (whatever it may be) with just the be verb in English.  That is, I was saying that the writer of the original text was trying to explain ser and estar by giving examples in English that don't work.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, gvergara:

Yo siempre sugiero la propuesta del profesor J. F. García Santos, publicada en su manual, y que se puede leer también en el mensaje de este foro: CVC. Foros

Un saludo (si lo lees, me encantaría saber qué te parece).


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, gengo. Así lo entendí (creo) y que ocurre lo mismo en español (como decías: "That is, we have to rephrase the sentence.").

Un saludo.


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez este "en general" es como "etiquetar":

La nieve es fría, el cielo es azul, el café es caliente y el sol se siente tibio.

En inglés, una frase como esa tal vez pudiera contener un "coffe is hot" sin problemas.

Esto es en referencia a tu consulta original, porque lo de "ser" vs "estar" es un lío gordo al que prefiero no entrar.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, Rocko,
creo que es una buena distinción: "etiquetar", es una cosa, y "comunicar" otra. " La nieve es fría, el cielo es azul..." son frases no-comunicativas. Es decir, quizá en un aula de preescolar se dirían, pero no en una conversación 'normal' (no es información relevante, ya _se sabe_, digamos), por lo que, aunque justifique estas estructuras, no aclararía mucho sobre el uso comunicativo del contraste ser/estar (que es lo que es un quebradero de cabeza cuando se intenta explica a un extranjero): _La nieve es/está fría; El cielo es/está azul.._.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mister Draken

La nieve siempre es fría; el café solo está caliente cuando se lo prepara o, luego de eso, cuando se lo vuelve a calentar. Decir que el café es caliente es forzar las cosas.


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> La nieve siempre es fría; el café solo está caliente cuando se lo prepara o, luego de eso, cuando se lo vuelve a calentar. Decir que el café es caliente es forzar las cosas.


Tienes razón pero estamos generalizando. De manera también general se dice que el agua es líquida, aunque adopte otros estados.


----------



## User With No Name

Los jefes se van a enojar con nosotros por apartarnos del tema del hilo, pero para mí, parte del problema es la manía que tienen muchos maestros de español como lengua extranjera por inventar frases en las que lo único que cambia es el verbo.

"El cielo es azul" versus "El cielo está azul", por ejemplo. Entiendo que tales frases son posibles en algunos casos; sin embargo, esta manía los lleva a inventar frases que suenan forzadas o ridículas (si no totalmente incorrectas).

A final de cuentas, ¿cuándo diríamos "el cielo es azul" o "el café es caliente", a no ser que estuviéramos hablando con un marciano hispanohablante que no supiera cómo son las cosas aquí en nuestro planeta Tierra?


----------



## Mister Draken

Rocko! said:


> Tienes razón pero estamos generalizando. De manera también general se dice que el agua es líquida, aunque adopte otros estados.



El agua que deja de ser líquida tiene nombre: hielo, y es el único otro estado que puede tener. No existe el agua gaseosa (en todo caso gasificada, pero es otro tema).


----------



## Rosamariama

(No sé si alguien me puede decir cómo se hace para que aparezca citado arriba la persona a la que se contesta, como hacéis vosotros, que no logro averiguarlo).

Quería ahora decirle a _No Name _que estoy 1000% de acuerdo: mucho hablar de la _nieve es/está fría_, que da exactamente igual y nadie lo dice, y no les explicamos lo de: "siempre está contento/abierto/guapo...".


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> mucho hablar de la _nieve es/está fría_, que da exactamente igual


Pero es que es fría porque es su naturaleza, y está fría cuando te lo parece porque te lo hace sentir.


----------



## Rosamariama

¿Y _ser joven vs estar muerto_?


----------



## Rocko!

Cuando decimos que una cosa o un ser viviente "es joven", hablamos de sus características naturales, sin agregarle ninguna característica artificial (subjetiva); mientras que decir que alguien "está joven" contiene una fuerte "opinión" que no es una característica (la opinión no es característica) natural de ese ser vivo.
Estar muerto, por otra parte, es lo que corresponde a algo que ha finalizado, sobre todo si tenemos esa estructura que proviene de un participio: "muerto".
Lo que decías en otro hilo de "es guapa" vs "está guapa", es lo mismo que lo del joven, en donde "está guapa" es una opinión, que si hace justicia a la verdad o no, ya no es tema.


----------



## Rosamariama

El problema es ese, que para cada contraste damos argumentos válidos _ad hoc_, pero que cada vez nos alejan más de la posibilidad de definir una norma operativa que sea más o menos general (como intuimos que debe existir): _estar _en unos casos es "opinión" (uso evidencial, creo que le llaman), en otros, "corresponde a algo que ha finalizado", aunque ni un argumento ni el otro explicarían "está vivo" ni "está recién empezado", por poner los ejemplos más inmediatos. Y, lo peor, es que los argumentos que explican un contraste son contradictorios con los que explican otro.

Por otro lado, decir que alguien _es guapo_ es exactamente igual de subjetivo (opinión) que decir que _está guapo_. O decir que alguien _está joven _podría ser un hecho objetivo cuando se refiere a alguien a quien todo el mundo le echa 10 años menos de los que tiene. Igualmente, para mí, que soy _mayor, _es _joven _alguien de 40 años y, para este, es _joven _alguien de 30, quien considera _joven _a los de 20: "Murió joven, solo tenía 70", se oye decir.

... 
Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> decir que alguien _es guapo_ es exactamente igual de subjetivo (opinión) que decir que _está guapo_.


Que puede ser subjetivo, sí; pero que es igual de subjetivo, no. Que si ves que una mujer le dice a su marido "qué guapo estás", y tú y la mayoría de las personas ven que ese marido no es guapo, entonces sabes que este "estás guapo" no son características naturales del marido, sino que son elogios al arreglo del momento (un corte de cabello, un traje de fiesta, unas gafas para el sol, un "adornamiento" cualquiera), o simples palabras de cariño.
Las personas no se vuelven guapas porque se les diga "estás guapo(a)"
Y sí es rarillo que alguien le diga "eres guapo(a)" a una persona que no lo es, especialmente si no son familiares, porque eso puede incomodar al elogiado (¿porqué me llama guapo(a), se estará burlando de mí?). En cambio, un "estás guapo(o)" con evidente significado de "luces bien", a todos les cae de maravillas.
Si algo _es_, lo _es _para todos. Si algo no _es _pero lo _está _por meritos de arreglo o cariño, entonces lo _está_. Todo lo demá son excepciones, mal entendidos, intenciones de quién sabe de qué van, etc., que complican a los estudiantes del idioma, pero a nosotros que tenemos el castellano como lengua materna, no debieran.


----------



## Rosamariama

Los cánones de belleza, además de culturales son individuales: el prototipo de belleza africana nada tiene que ver con el europeo; y creo que es obvio que hay conversaciones donde uno dice: _¿De verdad te parece guapa esa?, pero si es un cardo... _

El uso social de _guapo_, también se da con _ser_: en España se usa mucho a modo de saludo: _Hola guapo/a_, donde se refiere a una característica que, igual que el uso de _estar guapo _que tú comentas, no tiene por qué tener que referir una realidad.


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> el prototipo de belleza africana nada tiene que ver con el europeo


Pero no tenemos que hacer este tipo de extrapolación. Hablamos del uso del lenguaje en situaciones generales, no específicas, y creo que eso lo entienden los estudiantes del idioma. Y lo del "guapo" como parte de un saludo, ya no entiendo qué tiene que ver.
Tal vez si tienes alumnos, convendría que les dijeras, siempre, que el uso de "ser" y "estar" los nativos lo internalizamos en la infancia y que a ellos les tocó internalizarlo de adultos (qué se le va a hacer), y que no tomen como referencia su idioma para lograrlo; que usen su idioma solo como apoyo cuando sea posible usarlo como apoyo, que no será siempre.


----------



## Rosamariama

Opino todo lo contrario: la función nominal es universal... (p. ej. _characteristics vs state = ser vs estar_). Pero yo lo dejo ya por aquí, ¿vale?, que no nos vamos a aclarar.

Un saludo, y gracias por la conversación.


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> ¿vale?


Vale.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Rosamariama said:


> (No sé si alguien me puede decir cómo se hace para que aparezca citado arriba la persona a la que se contesta, como hacéis vosotros, que no logro averiguarlo).


Aquí en este post que estás viendo vete abajo a la derecha y dale a + Quote

Luego simplemente vete al final del hilo, a una nueva ventana, y dale a Insert quotes. Y escribe ahí lo que quieras.


----------



## Rosamariama

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Aquí en este post que estás viendo vete abajo a la derecha y dale a + Quote
> 
> Luego simplemente vete al final del hilo, a una nueva ventana, y dale a Insert quotes. Y escribe ahí lo que quieras.



Genial. Gracias.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Rosamariama said:


> Genial. Gracias.


----------

